# The official Happy Birthday thread :)



## laylalovesmac (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_LOL, not quite but it does count as my BIRTHDAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Happy Birthday, Soul Unique!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_LOL, not quite but it does count as my BIRTHDAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy birthday sweetie!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Happy Birthday, Soul Unique!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Happy birthday sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Thank You Girlies!!!





Those smilies are too cute!


----------



## spunky (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_LOL, not quite but it does count as my BIRTHDAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you had a great day


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Birthday Wishes today for Soul Unique!!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Happy Birthday Soul Unique! Hope you had an amazing day!! Best wishes


----------



## miss-lilly (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_LOL, not quite but it does count as my BIRTHDAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe I just thought the same thing! MINE TOO!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_awww yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you had a great day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Birthday Wishes today for Soul Unique!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeresitaMC* 

 
_Happy Birthday Soul Unique! Hope you had an amazing day!! Best wishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Oh no Susanne!  That is terrible!  

I have never had a reaction to a MAC product before.  Now I am a bit nervous to try this concealer.  

Happy Birthday SoulUnique!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Woo-hoo for September birthdays!  Mine is in 9 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank You Ladies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss-lilly* 

 
_hehehe I just thought the same thing! MINE TOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Happy Belated Birthday Miss Lilly!!! Mwaaaah!!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Happy Birthday Soul Unique!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Happy Birthday Soul Unique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank You PinkBasset


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss-lilly* 

 
_hehehe I just thought the same thing! MINE TOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy late birthday miss-lilly!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2010)

When is your birthday?

Share it with us and we can post congratulations!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine is October 7th


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine would be November 27th. 

Thanks for opening this thread, Susanne!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 4, 2010)

December 28


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome thread. Mine is November 25


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine is August 17th (only two weeks ago!)


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 4, 2010)

December 29th


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 4, 2010)

3rd September *LOL*


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 4, 2010)

December 12th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TY for opening this Susanne


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you for creating this thread. My Bday is May 5th


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Mine would be November 27th._

 
Mine's November 27th too!

Yay, birthday twin!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daph_* 

 
_Mine is August 17th (only two weeks ago!)_

 
Happy belated birthday!! Hope you had a great one.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_3rd September *LOL* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_Awesome thread. Mine is November 25
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's my mom's b-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Mine's November 27th too!

Yay, birthday twin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay, birthday twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daph_* 

 
_Mine is August 17th (only two weeks ago!)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_3rd September *LOL* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy belated birthday to both of you!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daph_* 

 
_Mine is August 17th (only two weeks ago!)_

 
Happy Belated Birthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you had a great one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the funny note: I've always wanted to know somebody with an August 17th bd cause: A cousin bd it's the 15th, another cousin's bd it's the 16th... my mom's the 18th and my hubby's on the 19th!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_3rd September *LOL* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Happy Belated Birthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Best wishes and blessings!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My parents anniversary it's on the 3rd!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, mine it's March 2nd


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss-lilly* 

 
_hehehe I just thought the same thing! MINE TOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
happy belated birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daph_* 

 
_Mine is August 17th (only two weeks ago!)_

 
happy belated birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my birthday is October 26th


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2010)

I am glad that you opened this thread Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My birthday is September 12th.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, I remember - September 12th like my mother


----------



## deloreslovesmac (Sep 5, 2010)

December 29th


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Mine is October 7th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Your birthday drawer is filling up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mine is April 16th.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Your birthday drawer is filling up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Oh!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 6, 2010)

Great thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is not till winter. I will be turning 29 on Feb 5th


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 6, 2010)

Mine is December 17th!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 6, 2010)

Great idea for a thread!  Mine is coming up - 9/14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've already asked my parents and brother to get me a MAC gift card - so I can use it for VV!!!  I can't wait for that collection!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 7, 2010)

Mine is September 9th. (Last year was cool my b-day was 09-09-09)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to a BIG VV haul as I'm hoping for MAC giftcards.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_As I sit here reading the past few pages at almost 3:00AM I realize it is now the 9th and I've sat right here and turned 48, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WTF?_


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Early Buzz Regarding MAC Collections/Products Coming in 2010 - Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_As I sit here reading the past few pages at almost 3:00AM I realize it is now the 9th and I've sat right here and turned 48, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WTF?_

 
YAY, birthday night owl!  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Mine is September 9th. (Last year was cool my b-day was 09-09-09)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to a BIG VV haul as I'm hoping for MAC giftcards._

 
Happy Birthday!! Have a great day!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 9, 2010)

Many Happy returns ShadowAddict!

Mwaaah!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2010)

to everyone with recent, past and upcoming brithdays!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shadowaddict!  Hope you have a great day!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get lots of MAC goodies!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Mine is September 9th. (Last year was cool my b-day was 09-09-09)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to a BIG VV haul as I'm hoping for MAC giftcards._

 






 Congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes dear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May life bring you joy and blessings.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Mine is September 9th. (Last year was cool my b-day was 09-09-09)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to a BIG VV haul as I'm hoping for MAC giftcards._

 
i hope you had a great day yesterday!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My birthday is September 12th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Birthday, Coachkitten!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2010)

i hope you had an awesome day yesterday Katie!!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Katie! I wish you happiness and joy, have a wonderfull day!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am glad that you opened this thread Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My birthday is September 12th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











Hope you had a great birthday, Katie!!






 My best wishes for a long, healthy, wealthy, happy and full of love, life!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2010)

It's Susans birthday today! and although she usually hangs out in the oasis i wanted to wish her a happy birthday here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy belated Katie!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Susana!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Katie!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2010)

i hope you're having a great day Spunky!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Spunky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all for the birthday wishes! You all are so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had the best birthday I can ever remember.  I got to spend a lot time with my family and friends and I got to do everything I wanted that weekend and more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that my 30s are going to be awesome!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 19, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday, Spunky!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Happy Birthday Spunky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all for the birthday wishes! You all are so awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had the best birthday I can ever remember. I got to spend a lot time with my family and friends and I got to do everything I wanted that weekend and more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I think that my 30s are going to be awesome!*



_

 
I am sure they will! So I guess I can look forward to my birthday soon


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Spunky!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 25, 2010)

In Team Insomnia fashion, I would like to wish Kate (katred) a Happy Birthday at 1:52 AM where I live.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

happy birthday Kate!


----------



## katred (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes... I am getting older, but I'm still waiting for the "wiser" to kick in...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes... I am getting older, but I'm still waiting for the "wiser" to kick in..._

 
you and me both!


----------



## spunky (Sep 26, 2010)

awww, thanks so much ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had a great day [minus the epic hangover.. ouch!]


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 26, 2010)

Happy recent birthdays to Katie, Katred and Spunky!!!!!

I hope you all enjoyed your special days!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

have a great birthday Susanne!


----------



## nunu (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Birhtday Susanne


----------



## Susanne (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Hypathya (Oct 8, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, Susanne!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I hope you had an awesome day and a nice BDay haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all the joy and blessings of this world.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 8, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that you had a wonderful day and an even better year.  You really deserve it.


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 8, 2010)

Susanne, happy belated birthday!  I hope you had a GREAT day!


----------



## spunky (Oct 8, 2010)

happy belated birthday susanne!


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ​ LOU AKA LMD84​ ​ Have an awesome birthday week!!!​ ​ 



​


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lou!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2010)

aw thanks guys!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday to all!!!

  	Eat Cake


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 3, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*​ *GLAMQUEEN21*​







*HAVE AN AMAZING B'DAY WEEK*​


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 3, 2010)

^Thank you so much Soul Unique!!! You are awesome and loved you have put the font in my favorite color!


----------



## marajode (Nov 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Glam!
  	I hope you have a great day today!!!!!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahh! I forgot about this thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy Birthday to all the recent birthdays I have missed (oops!) and Happy Birthday to Jacquelyn!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jacquelyn


----------



## User38 (Nov 3, 2010)

Is GlamQueen Jacqueline? if so, Happy Birthday !!

  	If not, then a very Happy Birthday to both


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 3, 2010)

^Yes, my name is Jacquelyn and that is my username on here. Thank you so much and thank you all <33333


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Elegant-One!!!!!!*












  	I hope you enjoy every second of your special day!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy belated birthday to GlamQueen & ElegantOne 

  	Hope you both had great b-days.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2010)

happy be-lated birthday Elegant!


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2010)

Happy belated birthday to both Elegantone and GlamQueen


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Peachsuns!!!!






  	I hope your day was great!


----------

